# Pure Power 10 500W und 1080ti?



## Bartolas (12. Dezember 2017)

Hi 
ich habe über das Jahr hinweg immer mal wieder nachgerüstet und meinen PC eben mit der Bestellung einer Palit Gamerock Premium 1080ti hoffentlich erst mal vollendet. Ansonsten sind die Komponenten wie in der Signatur. Reicht das Pure Power 500Watt jetzt noch aus? Oder muss ich wie auf der Webseite von Palit empfohlen ein 600er kaufen?


----------



## markus1612 (12. Dezember 2017)

Für die 1080Ti reicht ein gutes 500W NT völlig aus.

Die Palit GameRock stornierst du am besten so schnell es geht, der Kühler ist eine absolute Katastrophe.
Palit GTX 1080 Ti GameRock im Test: Gegenlaufer-Lufter mussen nachsitzen - ComputerBase
Kauf dir lieber die normale Jetstream.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Reicht das Pure Power 500Watt jetzt noch aus?


Ein 7700K + 1080Ti Systen verbraucht beim Spielen Größenordnung 300W.



Bartolas schrieb:


> Oder muss ich wie auf der Webseite von Palit empfohlen ein 600er  kaufen?


Die empfohlenen Wattzahlen sind immer viel höher als das tatsächlich nötige um Leute abzudecken, die sich 30€-Netzteile kaufen... 

Kurz: dein 500er E10 reicht locker, das wirste auch mit OC nicht überlasten können.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurz: dein 500er E10 reicht locker, das wirste auch mit OC nicht überlasten können.



Er hat ein Pure Power.


----------



## facehugger (12. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat ein Pure Power.


Oh Gott, ich hoffe der Rauchmelder samt Feuerlöscher ist in Reichweite

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat ein Pure Power.



Ahja stimmt.

...ändert aber nix. Reicht genauso.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat ein Pure Power.



Is doch fast das gleiche, minus dem Lüfter, zwei +12V Rails, bisserl Garantie, Vor Ort Austausch, elektrisch sinds aber schon recht ähnlich....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Reicht das Pure Power 500Watt jetzt noch aus?


Die Leistung reicht, das Netzteil hat nur eine grottige Spannungsstabilität und recht günstige Kondensatoren.
Mit der nächsten Grafikkarte, sollte es wieder etwas in der Titan Klasse sein, würde ich dann ein neues 
Netzteil anraten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tests: 
L10: Pure Power 10 CM und BQ im Test: Mittelklasse-Referenz von be quiet! und EVGA (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
E10: Be quiet! Straight Power 10 im Test: 500-Watt-Netzteil mit DC-DC-Technik (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## blautemple (13. Dezember 2017)

Was ist denn daran bitte grottig? Die Spezifikationen werden doch problemlos gehalten


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2017)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Is doch fast das gleiche, minus dem Lüfter, zwei +12V Rails, bisserl Garantie, Vor Ort Austausch, elektrisch sinds aber schon recht ähnlich....



Ich hab nur drauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran bitte grottig? Die Spezifikationen werden doch problemlos gehalten


Es geht darum zu zeigen, dass die Unterschied von E10 zum L10 mehr als _"ein neuer Lüfter"_ sind, wie behauptet wurde. 
Die Messwerte sprechen eine andere Sprache, die Spannungsstabilität bei 3,3V ist ziemlich grottig. Da war das alte
L8 teilweise besser. Ich empfehle darum weiter ein E10-400W, auch wenn es ein paar Euro mehr als das L10 kostet
  inden unteren Klassen, in diesem Fall würde ich neu ein 550W Netzteil wie DPP-11 nutzen. Das L10-500W, wird
aber funktioneren.  Wenn man sich nur die Kurve anschaut, könnte man meinen, dass es gar kein DC-DC Netzteil ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Pure Power 10 CM und BQ im Test: Mittelklasse-Referenz von be quiet! und EVGA (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2017)

Das Pure Power wird problemlos dafür reichen. Austauschen muss er gar nichts.

Und du empfiehlst ein E10 mit 400 Watt für eine GTX 1080 Ti? Ernsthaft?


----------



## blautemple (13. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht darum zu zeigen, dass die Unterschied von E10 zum L10 mehr als _"ein neuer Lüfter"_ sind, wie behauptet wurde.
> Die Messwerte sprechen eine andere Sprache, die Spannungsstabilität bei 3,3V ist ziemlich grottig. Da war das alte
> L8 teilweise besser. Ich empfehle darum weiter ein E10-400W, auch wenn es ein paar Euro mehr als das L10 kostet
> inden unteren Klassen, in diesem Fall würde ich neu ein 550W Netzteil wie DPP-11 nutzen. Das L10-500W, wird
> ...



Klar sind die Werte nicht ideal, aber von grottig ist das ganz weit entfernt und ein E10 mit 400 Watt zu empfehlen obwohl das Pure Power 10 schon vorhanden ist, ist auch unnötig...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Klar sind die Werte nicht ideal, aber von grottig ist das ganz weit entfernt und ein E10 mit 400 Watt zu empfehlen obwohl das Pure Power 10 schon vorhanden ist, ist auch unnötig...


Es geht um neue Rechner. Wenn man ein L10 hat, taugt es natürlich. 
Das L10-400W wird hier im Forum unreflektiert zur Standardempfehlung. 
Die Spannungsstabilität des billigeren S8 ist im Test besser gewesen.


----------



## blautemple (13. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um neue Rechner. Wenn man ein L10 hat, taugt es natürlich.
> Das L10-400W wird hier im Forum unreflektiert zur Standardempfehlung.
> Die Spannungsstabilität des billigeren S8 ist im Test besser gewesen.



Nur ist das nicht Thema des Threads. Es geht einfach nur darum ob das L10 für eine 1080 Ti ausreicht und das tut es


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2017)

Komisch, dass Tweak PC zu einem anderen Resultat kommt.


----------



## Bartolas (13. Dezember 2017)

Schön, dass es noch reicht. Ich habe mir das Netzteil irgendwann im Frühjahr gekauft und wollte eigentlich nur das Gehäuse Netzteil und die Festplatten tauschen. Wenn ich geahnt hätte dass es im Laufe des Jahres Finanziell immer besser wird, hätte ich vermutlich eher ein Straight oder Dark genommen. Nur waren im Frühjahr weder der I7 noch die Ti realistisch.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2017)

Wird schon reichen, aber wie gesagt, kauf dir eine andere 1080 Ti, die Game Rock taugt echt nichts.


----------



## Bartolas (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiss die Lüfter haben in einigen Tests nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Ich werde sie mir mal anhören zur Not gibt es ja ein Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Ich weiss die Lüfter haben in einigen Tests nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Ich werde sie mir mal anhören zur Not gibt es ja ein Rückgaberecht.



Dann freue ich mich über dein Feedback. Mal gucken, was du dazu meinst.


----------



## MrPe (23. Dezember 2017)

Guckst Du hier: 500W-Netzteil für i7 und 1080Ti ausreichend? Antwort: JA!


----------



## Bartolas (5. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann freue ich mich über dein Feedback. Mal gucken, was du dazu meinst.



So ich konnte sie jetzt mal ein paar Tage Testen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, mit dem Netzteil gibt es wirklich keine Probleme  , die FPS Werte sind wie erwartet 1080ti halt. Lautstärkemässig höre ich sie nicht unter Last nicht aus dem Gesamtsystem heraus kann also nicht sagen ob die 3 Pure Wings am Gehäuse oder der Noczua NH-D15 lauter sind einen Takt von um die 1900 hält sie auch recht gut( manchmal nur 1870) die Temperaturen liegen nach ein Paar Stunden Witcher 3 oder GTA 5 immer so um die 75 Grad (keine Ahnung ob das Gut ist?) .


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2018)

Das hört sich alles gut an.


----------



## chrono84 (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mich hier einmal einklinken. 

Ich habe auch vor auf eine GTX 1080 Ti aufzurüsten und mein Netzteil hat dafür zu viele Jahre auf dem Buckel (Corsair HX 520), auch wenn es aktuell die GTX 970 erfolgreich befeuert. Die GTX 1080 Ti soll zum Spielen aber uach zum Minen eingesetzt werden.
Das neue Netzteil darf gut und gerne nochmal 10 Jahre halten .

Nun habe ich hier schon viele Empfehlungen gelesen auch den Empfehlungsthread habe ich abgearbeitet:
Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)

Ich hatte mir das Corsair Vengeance ausgeguckt, da hier die Preis-Leistung stimmt und ich es hier im Shop vor Ort abholen könnte (Alternate). Da das Netzteil möglichst wieder lange im Einsatz bleiben soll hätte ich gleich das 650Watt Netzteil gewählt: Corsair Vengeance 650:
Corsair Vengeance 650M 650W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020112-DE)
Taugt das Netzteil oder schlagt ihr Alternativen vor im ähnlichen Preissegment mit ca. 75€, wie wäre es z.B. mit dem Cougar GX-S650? Cougar GX-S650 650W ATX 2.4

Danke!


----------



## facehugger (7. Januar 2018)

*@chrono84:* Beim Netzteil das Seasonic Focus 550W oder das Bequiet E10 500W. Eigentlich noch das Bitfenix Whisper 550W, aber vielleicht gibts da Problemchen mit der GTX 1080 Ti, zumindest mit der MSI Gaming X...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2018)

Was willst du mit 650W?!
Hast 'nen Highe End Desktop?!

Wenn ja, dann hast auch das Geld für 'nen gescheites 650W.
Wenn nein, brauchst kein 650W. DAs ist einfach Blödsinn.

Aber da du an Watt sparst, kannst auch 'nen besseres nehmen.

@Facehugger
Das E10 würd ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, da in absehbarer Zeit das E11 kommt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

Du kaufst dir eine High End Grafikkarte und willst am Netzteil knausern?
wieso? Weil das Netzteil keine FPS liefert?
Wenn du was Vernünftiges willst, was auch wieder lange hält, gib mehr Geld aus. Dark Power P11 und Konsorten.


----------



## facehugger (7. Januar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Facehugger Das E10 würd ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, da in absehbarer Zeit das E11 kommt.


Schlecht ist das E10 deswegen doch noch lange nicht! Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen Saftspender kaufen möchte, nützt es mir nix wenn der (wahrscheinlich alles besser machende) Nachfolger erst in einigen Wochen oder gar Monaten erscheint

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

Der Nachfolger sollte diesen Monat noch kommen. Das ist vertretbar.


----------



## facehugger (7. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger sollte diesen Monat noch kommen. Das ist vertretbar.


Is das amtlich verbrieft? Achso, ich vergaß Dein monatlicher Umschlag...

Gruß


----------



## chrono84 (7. Januar 2018)

Also, ich habe bei mehreren Netzteil-Berechnern meine Komponenten eingegeben (2500K übertaktet, 4 SATA Festplatten, 1 SSD, 4 Gehäuse Lüfter, 2 Laufwerke) und es kam überall 600+ Watt raus. Die Ti 1080 soll ja auch an die 300 Watt ziehen.
@Stefan/Threshold: Ich finde 80€ nicht unbedingt geknausert für ein Netzteil, ist ja nicht so dass ich mit die unvernünftigen nicht schon rausgefiltert habe. Ich bin extra die Empfehlungen durch und habe mir da zwei rausgesucht. Corsair Vengeance und Cougar GX-S650 sind also beide nichts Vernünftiges? 
Wenn das Bitfenix 550 Probleme mit der MSI machte, tut es dann ein Bitfenix 650?


----------



## Noname1987 (7. Januar 2018)

Dein Setup müsste auch mit einem ordentlichen 500 Watt BeQuiet 10CM laufen. Diese Rechner übertreiben es immer maßlos.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2018)

chrono84 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe bei mehreren Netzteil-Berechnern meine Komponenten eingegeben (2500K übertaktet, 4 SATA Festplatten, 1 SSD, 4 Gehäuse Lüfter, 2 Laufwerke) und es kam überall 600+ Watt raus. Die Ti 1080 soll ja auch an die 300 Watt ziehen.



Die 1080 ti hat eine TDP von 250 Watt.
Und die 4 Festplatten werden ja schon mit 100 Watt berechnet. Von daher ist die Aussage, dass du mehr als 600 Watt brauchst, komplett für den Eimer.


----------



## facehugger (7. Januar 2018)

chrono84 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe bei mehreren Netzteil-Berechnern meine Komponenten eingegeben


Vergiss diese Hersteller-Rechner Die wollen nur, das du mehr Geld ausgibst. Ergo, ein Netzteil mit höherer/unnötiger Leistung kaufst, das du nicht benötigst...

Gruß


----------



## chrono84 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo nochmal, danke nochmals für die vielen Ratschläge, ich bin immer noch hin und hergerissen, was ich mache. 
Es gibt nun die Möglichkeit von einem Bekannten noch eine 1070 zusätzlich zu verbauen. Mit Tweaking sollte diese maximal 100 Watt ziehen (Mining).

Basierend auf euren Empfehlungen (+100 Watt) wären dies nun diese Netzteile:
- be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W ca. 100€, aber Nachfolger unterwegs?
- Seasonic Focus 650W (gold/Platinum?) ca. 100€
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ca. 150€
- Bitfenix Whisper M 650W ca. 100€

Basierend auf Herstellergarantie würde ich am liebsten zum Seasonic Focus greifen (10 Jahre) oder zum Bitfenix (7Jahre). 
Nun hab ich in Beiträgen von Stefan gelesen, dass er Multirail empfiehlt, also würde ich letztendlich das Bitfenix nehmen?

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2018)

Das DarkPowerPro ist auch ein Multirail-Gerät.
In den Leistungsklassen ists jetzt aber nicht sooo ausschlaggebend - MultiRail wird dann wichtig wenn du Netzteile von 1000W und mehr hast einfach um zu vermeiden dass bei einem SR-Netzteil die ganze Leistung über einen Strang kommen kann was zu Kabelbränden usw. führt (MR-Netzteile schalten vorher ab da die OCP einer Einzelrail greift).

Du könntest einfach ein Dark Power 11 550W benutzen was mehr als ausreicht für alles was du vor hast (und mit eines der besten NTs am Markt ist). Wenn du unbedingt das 650er kaufen willst können wir dich natürlich nicht aufhalten - wir können nur vorher sagen dass das aus dem Fenster geworfenes Geld wäre.


----------



## chrono84 (8. Januar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das DarkPowerPro ist auch ein Multirail-Gerät.
> In den Leistungsklassen ists jetzt aber nicht sooo ausschlaggebend - MultiRail wird dann wichtig wenn du Netzteile von 1000W und mehr hast einfach um zu vermeiden dass bei einem SR-Netzteil die ganze Leistung über einen Strang kommen kann was zu Kabelbränden usw. führt (MR-Netzteile schalten vorher ab da die OCP einer Einzelrail greift).
> 
> Du könntest einfach ein Dark Power 11 550W benutzen was mehr als ausreicht für alles was du vor hast (und mit eines der besten NTs am Markt ist). Wenn du unbedingt das 650er kaufen willst können wir dich natürlich nicht aufhalten - wir können nur vorher sagen dass das aus dem Fenster geworfenes Geld wäre.



Ich habe ja meine Anforderung von einer Ti 1080 geändert und möchte zusätzlich noch die GTX 1070 einbauen. Ein 550 Watt reicht für ein System mit GTX 1080ti und einer GTX 1070?
Ich finde den Aufpreis von 50% für ein Dark Power halt einfach happig (von 100€ zu 150€) und dazu hat be quiet nur 5 Jahre Garantie. Das hat für mich auch nichts mit knausrig zu tun.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2018)

chrono84 schrieb:


> Ein 550 Watt reicht für ein System mit GTX 1080ti und einer GTX 1070?


Theoretisch ja, wobei man an der Stelle dann das 650er durchaus rechtfertigen kann.



chrono84 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Aufpreis von 50% für ein Dark Power halt einfach happig  (von 100€ zu 150€) und dazu hat be quiet nur 5 Jahre Garantie. Das hat  für mich auch nichts mit knausrig zu tun.


Bedenke, dass du in deinen Geräten da oben drei Oberklasse-Netzteile hast (StraightPower, Whisper, Focus) und ein High-End (DarkPower). Daher der Preisunterschied - das DarkPower ist generell technisch eine Klasse besser als die anderen drei. Hier sind beispielsweise ein Seasonic Prime oder ein Enermax MaxTytan die Konkurrenzprodukte.


----------



## chrono84 (8. Januar 2018)

Alles klar, danke! Ich denke Oberklasse sollte erstmal reichen, es sei denn es kommt in nächster Zeit ein guter Deal raus. Aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit der Grafikkarten bleiben mir noch ein paar Wochen.


----------

